# Plants for 130 Gallon



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I was thinking of adding some plants in pots, or an aquarium planter box of some sort to my south american tank. I have black 3M sand and don't want to plant anything on the bottom.

My bulbs just burnt out on a coralife fixture I have for this 6 foot long tank that is 22" tall with glass tops between the light fixture. So I was wondering what wattage I should be buying? The fixture has room for 2 very thin florescent 48" bulbs. 

I have been reading as much as I can but really can't find what I'm looking for.

I'd like to have some tall plants in the middle of my tank that don't require a lot of light as sometimes the fixture might not get turned on for the odd day or two. I'd really like to have the plants in pots because I could keep the substrate separate.

Thanks in advance, I'm looking forward to reading the responses!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Double check that your fish aren't plant-eaters or this wont go so well. 

it sounds like you would be using t5 bulbs in that coral life fixture... i have had a lot of success with my 10 000k as well as a "life glow" (red) on my planted tank. I've seen guys use a single 10 000k and a 6500k, but i prefer to use a life glow bulb because it brings out a little more colour, which you would want to do for your cichlid tank. I believe the wattages are 39w, but really the spectrum is what you're after. Also it all depends on the plants that you want to use. Many plants grow fine in a low-light condition. Stick to a lot of cryptocorenes (i think that's how you spell it) they are pretty easy. You're going to have to think about the nutrients that the plants need as well as a source of CO2. Seachem makes great products for both. Get yourself a jug of Flourish Comprehensive as well as Excell. Those two are real easy "cap full" dosages and I used them when i was just starting out with plants with a lot of success keeping and growing healthy plants. 

The guys at your LFS should also be able to help you out, just bring in one of your old bulbs so that they can be sure you're getting the correct ones.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Wont work if you fixture stays on for days at a time, plants need a simulated night and day for photosynthesis. And remember, plants need three things, light, food (ferts) and Co2.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I have big lazy cichlids, an Oscar, 3 peacock bass, convict, indo dat, and a knife fish.

I know they won't eat or root up plants because they haven't pulled up any of the fake plants in along time.

My lights won't be on for long periods of time, just the odd day or two here that they will not be turned on.

So what I'm looking for is some hardy, low light, low tech plants that I can grow in pots so I can move them whenever I want and keep good substrate in the pot so the plants can grow. Is there such thing?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't have regular photoperiods of at least 4 hours a day, nothing is going to grow. I would just stick with plastic or silk plants.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, There might be one day a week where the light doesn't get turned on, the majority of the time the light is on for at least 6 if not 8 hours a day...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If that's the case, you should be able to grow plants easily with Anubias, Java Fern, Crypts and Vals with about a double 48" T5HO setup which would be 108 w. Put the lights on a timer so they come on every day at the same time and shut off at the same time and you'll be able to grow those no problem. Keep the lights at 6 hours a day since you want low maintenance and not have to worry about algae.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I won't have to use any ferts of any sort? A timer is a GREAT idea I don't know why I didn't think of that.

Of all the plants you listed, which are gonna be the thickest most like an amazon sword? I'd ideally like to have two pots with swords growing on the outsides, and a more bushy plant in the middle where my knife fish can hide.

What type of substrate should I put in the pots? a mix of some gravel sand or just flora base?

Please excuse my ignorance with plants as I know absolutely nothing and have been trying to read as much info as possible, but I'm just overloading my brain lately!

and what time of plant is a crypt and val?

So if I buy my bulbs from JL Aquatics, what ones from this list should I be buying?

http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/408/Coralife+T5+HO+Bulbs.html


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

With the fishload you have, I do not believe so, unless you want to supplement with Seachem Flourish Excel (or Metricide 14) for the carbon component. But at lower lighting levels with short photoperiods (like 6 hours), you shouldn't have to.

Java Fern looks like sword plants and is an epiphyte. So are Anubias. Epiphyptes get their nutrients directly from the water column and do not require substrate. You can tie them to pieces of wood or rocks which have small pores (like lava rock) and they will attach themselves in a month or two.

Cryptocoryne species and Vallisneria species are what those short forms mean. You can grow both in plain gravel and add some root tabs if you like, but it's not strictly necessary.

The timer is a very useful tool. So much so that some lights, like the Hagen GLO's, come with them. Most planted tank people use timers.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

come pic up some FREE jungle vals.. they are very tall plants and do well in whatever lighting for me.. Im selling my 150 ngal tank and cant use them in the 250 so im getting rid of them for freee


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow 2Wheels you are so much help and a wealth of knowledge. 

TCR please check pm!


----------

